# Swimming for health.



## Lydia1960 (Aug 31, 2016)

Due to walking difficulties, especially in hot weather, which leaves me struggling, I have decided to take out a confectionary rate card for my local leisure centre, where you can use it for unlimited access for about £20 per month. A bargain.

Hoping to get fit and lose some pounds and check out the gym and exercise cycle sections too. Air conditioning in their so should keep my body temperature cool...

I like a challenge and use to be a keep fit fanatic when young. Just to recapture the feeling of physical well-being...


----------



## Copepod (Aug 31, 2016)

Great plan, Lydia. You're right to find a form of exercise that suits you, and at an affordable price.
Happy gymming,  swimming (?) etc


----------



## Lydia1960 (Aug 31, 2016)

I've bought my mask and snorkel in preparation! Because of my acid reflux, I don't think I could take the occasional swallowing of water that happens when you swim. So have come prepared! See how it goes!


----------



## Radders (Aug 31, 2016)

Lydia1960 said:


> I've bought my mask and snorkel in preparation! Because of my acid reflux, I don't think I could take the occasional swallowing of water that happens when you swim. So have come prepared! See how it goes!


Hi Lydia. I also suffer occasionally from repeated bouts of reflux. I find that I can only swim in the morning otherwise the pressure of the water on my stomach sets me off. I don't think I swallow any, but then I do try to keep my head above the water! Snorkelling would be a Nono for me as you have to breathe through your mouth and tend to swallow air: also bad for reflux! 
The best thing I ever did for the reflux was stop wearing anything tight around the waist.


----------



## Lydia1960 (Aug 31, 2016)

My intention is to swim as early as possible when the pool is quiet.

I've noted what you said about snorkels being bad for people with acid reflux,  so will try it without the snorkel to see if i can cope.  Mask should be okay though?


----------



## Radders (Aug 31, 2016)

Lydia1960 said:


> My intention is to swim as early as possible when the pool is quiet.
> 
> I've noted what you said about snorkels being bad for people with acid reflux,  so will try it without the snorkel to see if i can cope.  Mask should be okay though?


Hi, I know the snorkel would be bad for me, but you might be different! Is it a full snorkelling type mask, as a lot of pools don't let you wear those, also don't they pinch your nose closed? If so it wouldn't work for me! I am going by something I read that said air swallowing can trigger reflux, so it recommended not chewing gum and not trying to burp!


----------



## Austin Mini (Aug 31, 2016)

I only use my mask as holding breath to dive is ok for me without snorkel in sea. I dont use mask in swimming pool but if chlorine afects your eyes its great for that. You will be surprised just how much weight and keeping fit you will be regularly swimming. Have fun!


----------



## Lydia1960 (Aug 31, 2016)

I'll ask a website that deals with reflux problems. My physical health is so weak these dats, I'm not sure how I will cope in the pool. Just being in this hospital stresses and weakens me further. Makes me angry that... But can't wait to feel the cool water on my skin..


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 1, 2016)

Lydia1960 said:


> Due to walking difficulties, especially in hot weather, which leaves me struggling, I have decided to take out a confectionary rate card for my local leisure centre, where you can use it for unlimited access for about £20 per month. A bargain.
> 
> Hoping to get fit and lose some pounds and check out the gym and exercise cycle sections too. Air conditioning in their so should keep my body temperature cool...
> 
> I like a challenge and use to be a keep fit fanatic when young. Just to recapture the feeling of physical well-being...


Good for you !  & good luck with the challenge . It has got to be good for you


----------



## Lydia1960 (Sep 1, 2016)

Thanks.  I can only give it ago to see if it works...


----------



## Matt Cycle (Sep 1, 2016)

Lydia1960 said:


> Due to walking difficulties, especially in hot weather, which leaves me struggling, I have decided to take out a *confectionary* rate card for my local leisure centre, where you can use it for unlimited access for about £20 per month. A bargain.
> 
> Hoping to get fit and lose some pounds and check out the gym and exercise cycle sections too. Air conditioning in their so should keep my body temperature cool...
> 
> I like a challenge and use to be a keep fit fanatic when young. Just to recapture the feeling of physical well-being...



Was that a freudian slip?  I'm guessing you mean concessionary.   Good for you on taking this positive step.  Hope it goes well and keep us informed on your progress.


----------



## Lydia1960 (Sep 1, 2016)

It's always fun when a word gets mispelled!  As soon as i get out of hospital,  i'll put my plan into action.  Then i'll see if it works for me.


----------

